# Europe Reviews, March 2008



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2008)

Canaltime at Sawley Marina, England

Review by John & Maureen Hanna


----------



## Keitht (Mar 20, 2008)

Hollywood Mirage, Tenerife, Spain

Review by Jim & Vaughn Quince


----------



## Keitht (Mar 27, 2008)

Pestana Village, Madeira, Portugal

Resort update by Terence & Jennifer Jackson


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2008)

Alanda Club Marbella, Spain

Review by Charles Michael Brill


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2008)

Barnsdale Country Club (aka Barnesdale Hall Hotel), England

Osborne Club, England

Reviews by Stanley & Cheryl Tomlinson


----------



## Keitht (Apr 1, 2008)

Sloane Gardens Club, England

Review by Susan Hamann


----------

